# Heads up Pump Dispenser at Asda



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

As the title really, these are limited edition dispenser pumps for the large Heinz Ketchup (1.5kg). These also fit 5 ltr/ gallon containers (may fit a lot of other sizes too!)and the best bit is that they only cost 50p each. So if any of you are interested you'll find them next to the large Ketchup bottles. I'll be going back and getting a few more for my snowfoam and stuff now I know they fit! :thumb:


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks for the heads up mate...


----------



## tt509 (Jan 7, 2009)

cool thanks


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Ta, off to Asda tonight :thumb:


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

deeman72 said:


> thanks for the heads up mate...


You're welcome!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice one, missed those on Wednesday, will get some next week..


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

I saw these last week and thought the same. Bought 2 for my snow foam bottles :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

any pictures so i know what im looking for


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

chrisc said:


> any pictures so i know what im looking for


+1:thumb:


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

The only drawback I can see is that 1 pump gives a measily dose of 7.5ml of solution,(14 squirts for approx. 100ml of product) but at the same time great for adding snowfoam or similar to a pressure sprayer at dilutions of 200:1, e.g. 3ltr sprayer would require 15ml of product which equates to 2 squirts. So not all bad!


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

chrisc said:


> any pictures so i know what im looking for


No pictures I'm afraid I'm at work at the mo but they can be found in the condiments aisle next to the ketchup!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Went to ours last night & could not find any, asked around & no one had a clue.


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

shaunwistow said:


> Went to ours last night & could not find any, asked around & no one had a clue.


It may be that only the larger stores have them but if they sell the extra large (1.5kg) Heinz Ketchup then I would say they should definetly have some.


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Does anyone know of a Glasgow store that has these? Tried the big one at Govan, plenty of the big bottles of sauce, but none of the dispensers.....


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

none in barnsley


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

Just purchased 2 from Burton on Trent store. They were on a end with all the special offers on. Cheers for the heads up. Will try and get pics up when i get chance.


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

Fingers crossed I can grab a few tomorrow in my local


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheers for that need 4 more . anoyone know if they fit the 3.78L Megs bottles?


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Lupostef said:


> Cheers for that need 4 more . anoyone know if they fit the 3.78L Megs bottles?


They fit the Megs 1.89ltr Gold Class shampoo bottles, so if the bottle tops are the same size as the 3.78ltr then they should fit. :thumb:


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes it does fit megs big bottles and tubs i got six today well chuft with em thanks buddy


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Apparently these are from an offer that finished last month, for anyone in Glasgow looking for them the ASDA at Toryglen has a few left....


----------



## shaunmods (Dec 2, 2010)

Just been to my local Asda and they didnt have any


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

I was in my local ASDA this afternoon, must go back and see if they have these!!


----------



## paul_f (Sep 30, 2008)

I picked up the last two in my nearest Asda today

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

There were literally ten on the shop floor 2 weeks back in my asda - none since


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

rather than wasting time and money searching these,just unscrew the cap and pour.lifes too short to get all hot and bothered about hunting something like this.

been there done that in the past never again.if its there in stock and your there any way then great :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I almost got convinced to go hunting for these and waste my time/money I like a good pump dispenser. I'm sure I've got a couple knocking around the garage I can't locate.

However, I've got one on my foam and it's handy. For shampoo etc it's much of a muchness... It's easy enough to pour a blob of two in the bucket.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Just been to my local one and there was nothing left


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

To all those who posted that they were unable to get any pump dispensers and are still searching then please PM me as I bought up the remaining 8 in my local store. I will then post out a couple to the first 4 who reply (free of charge!). If nobody replies then they can go to whoever wants them on a first come first served basis,(again free of any charge!) Good luck guys!


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Asda in Eastbourne has a basket full of these in the reduced section by the deli counter.:thumb:


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

stantheman said:


> To all those who posted that they were unable to get any pump dispensers and are still searching then please PM me as I bought up the remaining 8 in my local store. I will then post out a couple to the first 4 who reply (free of charge!). If nobody replies then they can go to whoever wants them on a first come first served basis,(again free of any charge!) Good luck guys!


Top guy!


----------

